# How can i make my viv hotter??



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi i hope you can help me I have a 4-2-3(ft's) viv and i have a hetmat and 150(w) bulb but the viv wont go hotter than 80-85(f). What can i do?

This is for my bearded dragon I have put him in a hotter viv till I can get the big one working fine.

thanks dean


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

which part won't go hotter than 85f? and where is the thermostat probe?

The heatmat won't be doing much and aren't really needed for beardies.
Personally in a larger viv like that i'd use a 100watt bulb for the basking spot and then try a 60 or 100watt (depending on if the 3ft is height or depth) in the cool end just to bring the ambient heat up


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

The thermostat probe is right in the mid of the viv.

so it will be ok to put a bulb in the cool end?

and the (3ft) is height 

thanks dean


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep it'll be fine.

You could try putting a bulb in the cool end on a stat and the basking bulb in hot end un-statted :gasp:. As it's 3ft high you're going to have a lot space to heat up so there's not much chance of over heating the basking spot.
A bulb in the cool end will help with the ambient temperature, so control that to stop it getting too hot.


Or you could use something like a AHS heater for the background heat and a bulb for the basking spot.


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

ok thanks meko


----------

